# Pregnant Vegan - Vegetarian Mamas?



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone out there? Or is there already a tribe? Searched and found a very old one....


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

No one out there...? I'll try in a different forum


----------



## herbivora (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm vegan and due in December too! Hi!


----------

